# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Spindle ở trần ?

## nzhuhu

Anh em cho mình hỏi sao cái spindle này lại không có gì che cho thằng bạc đạn đũa và thậm chí các loại bạc đạn còn lại, chả lẻ cái cái áo của nó nằm trong cái khung đầu máy luôn? Mình nghĩ phải làm cho em nó cái áo để chống bụi ( có cần phải giải nhiệt không ta )? Ah hình như nó nằm trong máy thay dao tự động, mà mình nhìn hình không có chốt để manual, hông lẻ phải chế thêm cái gì đó cho chốt nó đóng mở khi thay manual ? Anh em nào tháo máy chỉ mình với. Cám ơn anh em.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Cái này chắc chắn là phải có cái vỏ bên ngoài nữa rồi, và cái vỏ thường dính theo xác máy, còn phần thay dao em nghĩ là phải chế thêm, em cũng chưa cầm con này trên tay nên chỉ nói được nhiêu thôi  :Big Grin:  có sai gì anh em góp ý thêm nhé

----------


## thuannguyen

> Anh em cho mình hỏi sao cái spindle này lại không có gì che cho thằng bạc đạn đũa và thậm chí các loại bạc đạn còn lại, chả lẻ cái cái áo của nó nằm trong cái khung đầu máy luôn? Mình nghĩ phải làm cho em nó cái áo để chống bụi ( có cần phải giải nhiệt không ta )? Ah hình như nó nằm trong máy thay dao tự động, mà mình nhìn hình không có chốt để manual, hông lẻ phải chế thêm cái gì đó cho chốt nó đóng mở khi thay manual ? Anh em nào tháo máy chỉ mình với. Cám ơn anh em.


Dạo này bác chịu khó sưu tầm ghê, tính chế máy chạy kim loại hả bác.

----------


## terminaterx300

kèo này căng oài

----------


## itanium7000

Phải có vỏ ngoài nó mới định vị được các bạc đạn chứ.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái vỏ là cái cần trục Z đó , nó thiết kế đi theo máy mà , đa số mấy cái quỷ này bán theo máy , còn không trong đây đập banh xác ra lấy bạc đạn.


À em có 1 con giống bác Gà Con đang rã ra thay bạc đạn bảo trì , ATC BT40, nặng tầm 45kg , test 400hz tầm 12000rpm , nhưng em nó phải thay bạc lại rồi , mất ben đạp dao , lười thay bạc quá , bác nào ham hố em nhượng lại giá vốn ... thế thôi không nói nữa mắc công lộn chuồng.

----------


## ppgas

Spindle này gắn chuôi dao nào vậy bác chủ?
Mà nhìn nó giống ở truồng hơn ấy nhỉ :Smile: . Phơi nguyên bộ đồ lòng luôn.

----------


## nzhuhu

ới Thuận, lau quá không gặp em. Em khỏe không, lâu lâu diễn đàn bên kia có người hỏi làm máy, anh có giới thiệu em nhưng không biết họ có gọi không, anh nghĩ chắc mấy ông khách không tin là anh với em liều chuyển máy từ Hà Nội dô Sài Gòn xài. Anh ham hố đòi chạy dao phay ghép mảnh mà loại dao này Tạ Uyên hô cốt nhỏ nhất là 16li thì phải xài Er25 nên anh chạy theo các anh em và học anh Nam xài BT em ơi. Nói nhỏ thôi, nói to người ta nói mình dốt và liều, anh định ghá lên trục X của máy em đó hahaha.
    Báo cáo các anh em thằng Spindle đó nó bán vậy đó, hàng bên Mẻo giá tầm 500 đô để em gửi thêm hình, chúng ta cùng nghiên cứu hen.

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## Nam CNC

không biết bác mua chưa??? em khuyên 1 câu không nên mua.

----------


## nzhuhu

Dạ chưa mua anh Nam ơi, ông anh chụp hình gửi về để em xem đó mà. Nhiều bãi lắm, em kiếm thêm nữa nè.
  Cặp 1 rẻ hơn thằng kia luôn: 

   Còn thằng này thì rẻ như cho :

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mấy con thế này phí ship về nhiều ko bác?

----------


## nzhuhu

Mình chưa thử ship nên chưa biết nữa, vẫn còn đang tìm kiếm.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Cực quá cực quá

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/28...y-dao-BT30-ATC

Chỉ còn con ốm phía dưới thôi nhé, con trên bay lâu roài
Luôn và ngay liên hệ Nam CNC để biết thêm chi tiết độ êm của em nó  :Big Grin:

----------

